# ASI Bus



## Ahnungslos1 (10 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand mir folgende Fragen beantworten könnte:



*Wie werden Busteilnehmer an den ASI-Bus angeschlossen?*
*Erläutern Sie die Inbetriebnahme eines ASI-Teilnehmers.*
*Wozu sind E/A Konfiguration und ID-Code da beim ASI-Bus?*


*Was heißt beim ASI Geschützter Mode?*
 

*Beschreiben Sie die wichtigsten Schritte bei einer Inbetriebnahme des ASI-Busses mit Step 7.*
 

*Beschreiben Sie die wichtigsten Schritte bei einer Inbetriebnahme des ASI-Busses mit der PS4 von Moeller.*
 

*Beschreiben Sie die Adressierung der ASI-Slaves  bei einer PS4 Moeller SPS zum Vergleich der Adressierung bei einer  S7-300 Siemens SPS.*
 

*Dürfen die ASI-Adressen Lücken aufweisen?*
 

*Wie sind die ASI-Adressen im CP343 Modul hinterlegt?*


----------



## dtsclipper (11 November 2011)

Aha, riecht nach Hausaufgabenbetreuung...

Der Anschluss ist vom Teilnehmer abhängig... entweder direkt auf die ASI-Leitung, wie die aussieht ist ja bekannt, oder mit 'nem FK Abgriff auf M12 oder über Klemmen oder oder oder... Gib dem Ding 'ne Adresse, bau's ein, lass den Master neu einlesen und fertig. Und wozu sollen die Konfig und der Code schon gut sein? damit der Master das auch kennt was was ist! und wenn er geschütz ist ist er halt nicht im Projektierungsmodus...

Habt ihr keine Unterlagen dazu gekriegt?

Die IBN? beim grossen S lautet das Stichwort HW-Konfig. Anlegen adressieren parametrieren wenn nötig einspielen UND beten.

Mit dem Moeller / Eaton Kram hab ich nix zu tun. Zum Glück.

Ja.


----------



## wiesel187 (11 November 2011)

Sollte alle Frage klären ...

http://www.ifm.com/mounting/7390566DE.pdf

Grüße
wiesel


----------



## Ahnungslos1 (11 November 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------

